# Zumba classes in Wellington?



## iamkim330 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello.
I'm looking for a place where they do cheap zumba classes. Any suggestions? I heard that they do gold coin donation ones in Lower and Upper Hutt. Anywhere that they do cheaper zumba classes around Kilbirnie, Lyall Bay, Melrose area?
Thanks!


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

iamkim330 said:


> Hello.
> I'm looking for a place where they do cheap zumba classes. Any suggestions? I heard that they do gold coin donation ones in Lower and Upper Hutt. Anywhere that they do cheaper zumba classes around Kilbirnie, Lyall Bay, Melrose area?
> Thanks!


www.zumbalicious.co.nz these do classes all over Wellington. Not sure of cost though.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

